# Best trading company for Dikhololo



## scrapbook nut (Dec 21, 2010)

I have been trading my Dikhololo (1Br Red) week for years with RCI and have been happy. With the new system, it's not looking so good. I was wondering who had good luck with other exchange companies (DAE, etc..)? I don't think I want to bank next years weeks with RCI.


----------



## stevelb (Dec 21, 2010)

DAE and TPI have both worked for me.


----------



## SciTchr (Dec 25, 2010)

*TPI*

I always deposit one of my DIK weeks with TPI. They are a great company, but have limited inventory compaRed to RCI. I like them, but would not go strictly with them due to the limited choices. Have not tried DAE yet.


----------

